# Tattoos



## todster (16 March 2010)

What makes people get tattoos?
Years ago they usually found on bikies,toughguys,sailors, excons and the local bogans.
In todays paper i see Pup Clarke has a half sleeve job with his metrosexual hair style and sunnies that cost about half the price of a good 2nd hand car.
Every time i see a woman in the shops bend over or reach up in the shopping centre theres a tramp stamp exposed!

Am i the only person in oz without ink?


----------



## Naked shorts (16 March 2010)

I once met a guy who said he got tattoos because he thought of his body as a canvas, waiting to be painted on.

He was also a recovering drug addict who had ruined any opportunity in his life to become the things he wanted to become.. just sayin...


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

You should get your ASF avatar picture tattooed onto your chest, would look great in my HONEST opinion. I don't have a tat, don't really see the appeal nor the need for one. Some of my friends want to get some, however, I think they want it more for the apparent 'status' that goes with having a tat than any kind of symbolic significance.

N.T


----------



## Dowdy (16 March 2010)

"Tramp stamp" lol. I like that.

I dont have any but i've been thinking about it long and hard for the last few years, to cover up some stretch mark scars on my back.

My mate had half a sleeve done when he was 18. Now he's already getting his first tattoo laser off and it cost him around $800


I wonder if there are any laser companies listed on the ASX since this seems to be a celebrity thing. Girls see pink with all her trailer trash tats and then decide to get their own. I'm sure when celebs start lasering their own tats then society will follow


----------



## johnnyg (16 March 2010)

I think society today is alot more acceptable towards them, and plus the fact that almost every footballer has a sleeve or half sleeve or their name tattooed on their forearm in case they forget it. 

I like the look of some, and not of others, however have no _ink_ myself.

I see a few of my mates get tattoos when their looking for a new direction in life/broken up with a long time g/f/looking for change/ect.

I personally say be different and *don't* get a tattoo.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 March 2010)

Has tattoos, Numerous ones actually.

Each one means something special to me , they are ALL originals and ALL works of art.

NONE of my tattoos are visible  unless i get my gear off 

They are for ME and me alone ...they tell and document a story only known to ME .

Think what you like but i do not sit on internet forums passing judgement on how you wear your clothes, car you drive, how pretty your girlffriend is ..... so why do you think its ok to judge people with tattoos?

By the way do you have earrings ? Why? I dont.


----------



## awg (16 March 2010)

johnnyg said:


> I personally say be different and *don't* get a tattoo.




same..and seeing this is a financial forum, big fat waste of money to boot, buy some shares instead.

I'll go further... anyone sticking needle holes in themselves for tats, earings, junk, or any other stupid reason needs their head read ( exception for LADIES earings)

no offence meant to previous poster, didnt see it till after i posted (another exception tats for bikies(not saying anyone is one))


----------



## Timmy (16 March 2010)

I asked for a 13 but they drew a 31


----------



## nunthewiser (16 March 2010)

awg said:


> same..and seeing this is a financial forum, big fat waste of money to boot, buy some shares instead.
> 
> I'll go further... anyone sticking needle holes in themselves for tats, earings, junk, or any other stupid reason needs their head read ( exception for LADIES earings)
> 
> no offence meant to previous poster, didnt see it till after i posted (another exception tats for bikies(not saying anyone is one))





LOL

Why not buy shares rather than blowing the cash on that bently in your avatar? ....... 

WHO are YOU to say how someone spends THERE money?

Nothing wrong with my head champ...........by the way ......why are ladies earrings acceptable ?........... there heads dont need reading ?

Geez theres some small minded numnuts in this world.

Each to there own i say .


----------



## nunthewiser (16 March 2010)

Timmy said:


> I asked for a 13 but they drew a 31




LOL ......... pretty fly


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Has tattoos, Numerous ones actually.
> 
> Each one means something special to me , they are ALL originals and ALL works of art.
> 
> ...




Was it expensive (from the sounds of that post you have quite a few tats)? 

N.T


----------



## nunthewiser (16 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Was it expensive (from the sounds of that post you have quite a few tats)?
> 
> N.T




No more expensive than any other artworks that decorate mine and thousands of other peoples walls


----------



## awg (16 March 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL




glad yr not cut



nunthewiser said:


> Why not buy shares rather than blowing the cash on that bently in your avatar? .......




Bentley?..close but no banana..it owes me nothing, but is worth a few bucks, maybe more in a few yrs



nunthewiser said:


> WHO are YOU to say how someone spends THERE money?




I am Mr ANON on a forum, and can spout whatever BS I want 



nunthewiser said:


> Nothing wrong with my head champ...........by the way ......why are ladies earrings acceptable ?........... there heads dont need reading ?




cause i like em



nunthewiser said:


> Geez theres some small minded numnuts in this world.
> 
> Each to there own i say .




I'm not saying they should be illegal 

Do you have any opinion on ladies who get their current boyfriends name heavily inked on the backs of the neck?


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 March 2010)

I have volunteered to judge the best female "Tough Sticker" here on ASF.

Ladies just PM me your pictures of your favourite tattoo. Just remember, the more pictures you send, with more angles covered (or uncovered) the better chance of winning.

Discretion is Duckman's middle name....(well one of - along with Depravity and Desperation) so snap away. 

Don't be shy.

Best of luck to all.

Duckman

PS I cannot stress enough  - Ladies Only. Maybe nomores can judge the men


----------



## nunthewiser (16 March 2010)

awg said:


> *I am Mr ANON on a forum, and can spout whatever BS I want *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






re names......... personally i dont see the attraction but hey each to there own


----------



## bassmanpete (16 March 2010)

They're not for me but, as nun says, each to his/her own. The only thing I don't like is tongue studs. I find it extremely distracting when someone with one is talking to me.


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

awg said:


> Do you have any opinion on ladies who get their current boyfriends name heavily inked on the backs of the neck?




Michael Clarke got L.B tattooed onto his shoulder.

N.T


----------



## Tink (16 March 2010)

Nope, dont have any and not interested in any tattoos.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 March 2010)

Tink said:


> Nope, dont have any and not interested in any tattoos.





Do you have earings ....ears pierced?


----------



## trainspotter (16 March 2010)

I got an all over body tattoo of myself and I was surprised as to how short I was ........ hahah ah haha ha ah heh he heheh


----------



## newbie trader (16 March 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> I have volunteered to judge the best female "Tough Sticker" here on ASF.
> 
> Ladies just PM me your pictures of your favourite tattoo. Just remember, the more pictures you send, with more angles covered (or uncovered) the better chance of winning.
> 
> ...




*Shakes head at Train*

N.T


----------



## Ghetto23 (16 March 2010)

http://ugliesttattoos.com/


----------



## DocK (16 March 2010)

Don't have any myself, and tend to think a lot of young girls getting them in obvious places (that can't be covered easily) may regret them when they're older - I'd always recommend placing them discreetly, if only to not limit your future employment oppies.  I'd only get one if it had a personal meaning for me - a friend got a pink ribbon tattooed on her hip when she finished her chemo after breast cancer - I can totally understand her thinking on that one!


----------



## trainspotter (16 March 2010)

I got my arm banded for personal reasons. It represents my 3 children and my wife being all part of the chain of life that brings me peace. As it is located high on my left arm/bicep no one really knows that I have one as it is hidden under clothing and people are genuinely shocked when they see it ! OMFG they say ! We did not expect _you_ to be the kind of person to have a (dare I say it) a .. a .. a .. a tattoo !!


----------



## mazzatelli (16 March 2010)

I have one on my back and arm - but they are outlines - rather than your coloured ones
Pictures represent symbolism of milestones in my life so far
They're all hidden, because of professional work

Though I couldn't get one out of the blue when drunk or anything


----------



## wayneL (16 March 2010)

Live and let live I say.

I don't have any, but doesn't trouble me one bit on other people.

With a few exceptions, I generally don't find them attractive on females, but their body, their decision, their business.

*shrugs*


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

These guys all have tattoos. One of the best organizations ever formed imo.

http://www.rescueink.org/


----------



## Old Mate (16 March 2010)

I don't really care about them, do what you want with your body. I do find tattooes and piercings unattractive on girls however. And I just shake my head at all those people who are getting just because they're the popular thing at the moment. People who follow these fads always seem silly to me, especially so when the fad is tattooes which are notoriously hard to remove.


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 March 2010)

Old Mate said:


> I don't really care about them, do what you want with your body. I do find tattooes and piercings unattractive on girls however. And I just shake my head at all those people who are getting just because they're the popular thing at the moment.




I don't really care about them either. Although, I do have some body art in the form of skin grafts. Do they count?


----------



## trainspotter (16 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> I don't really care about them either. Although, I do have some body art in the form of skin grafts. Do they count?




Not unless they are tastefully done ! 

Which reminds me of a funny story that goes like this:- I was in a shopping mall in Perth and a lady was bending over in front of me looking at some shoes. The back of her shirt lifted up to reveal what I thought was some kind of weird looking body branding. I was just about to comment on her bravery of getting such a painful incursion on her body only to discover that when I got closer it was actually STRETCH MARKS ! I quickly averted my gaze and shuffled my carcass off to another part of the centre.


----------



## Tink (16 March 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Do you have earings ....ears pierced?




Yep I got my ears pierced, but tattoos dont interest me

I say each to their own : )


----------



## Pager (16 March 2010)

They look like **** IMO, there currently fashionable but i suspect in a few years time there will be alot of people paying alot of money to have them removed, and the idiots who get the ones on the neck with the kids or wife's/husbands name really look terrible.

Maybe discriminatory but if i see a person with a tattoo i think there a criminal or a fashion w@nker.


----------



## weird (16 March 2010)

wayneL said:


> Live and let live I say.
> 
> I don't have any, but doesn't trouble me one bit on other people.
> 
> ...




I agree with Wayne and also Pager.  

I have only seen one tattoo which I thought was quite nice, amazing light lined flowering plant wrapped around a girl's ankle and lower lower leg. 

My thought was it was actually a nice piece of art, and she was quite attractive ... well chosen tat if she wanted one, and brought attention to nice legs.


----------



## Buckfont (16 March 2010)

May I say this on the other side of the tattoo debate, and this is where I sense the truth of the matter really exists as to whether or not people have any idea of the reasons why in our western culture they, be it men or women, proceed with this form `artistry`, `self mutilation`, or just a need to fit in with the rest of the crowd.

I have the honour to be the the uncle of my sisters son, who, as a native born Western Samoan was adopted at 6 months of age.Never knew his family although that is an ongoing process of discovery. From then on in unbeknowns to him his life would be totally altered, into `our` ways.

Now at the age in his early thirties, and through a lot of his pain, he has spent many excruciating days and nights over years with a bottle of ink and a needle, with his own hands to indelibly etch along his arms, legs and torso a reinforcement to himself and to show the outside world his heritage, self worth and 
the warrior spirit that goes within.

I am Samoan!

That is gutsy.

And all the bum crack icons can go where they face.


----------



## nomore4s (16 March 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> Ladies Only. Maybe nomores can judge the men




lol, I'll remember that.


----------



## Atlas79 (17 March 2010)

Got one, have come to regret it. That's what being 18 is all about.


----------



## tigerboi (19 March 2010)

*Re:My mississippi Tattoo..lol*

yeah i got MISSISSIPPI in 3 inch letters...

got a few when i was young,none on my arms though.

young girl said recently nice tatt...i said yeah you want it...

TB


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2010)

This probabaly belongs in the joke thread but anyways.......

Two men, one was a Jamaican and the other a white guy, were having a leek in the urinals. The white guy looks over at the Jamaican and observes the name WENDY tattooed on his Johnson. He remarks " I used to go out with a Wendy, lovely girl she was". The Jamaican looks at the white guy and says "This one says ... Welcome to Jamaica, have a nice day."


----------



## dutchie (19 March 2010)

trainspotter said:


> were having a leek in the urinals




Was it cooked or raw?


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2010)

dutchie said:


> Was it cooked or raw?




LOL @ Dutchie. Ummmmmmmm .... raw ? I know, I know ... it should be leak and not leek ! Damn edit button


----------



## WaveSurfer (19 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> These guys all have tattoos. One of the best organizations ever formed imo.
> 
> http://www.rescueink.org/




Yep, agreed Gumby. Top show that one. Classic the looks on people's faces when these guys come banging on their door (I reckon a few crappings in the pants have occurred). Buggers deserve a flogging from them too 

Girls with tatts hey.. These wouldn't hold me back :


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2010)

Take the scenic route?


----------



## WaveSurfer (19 March 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Take the scenic route?




LOL 

I reckon she'd go off like a cracker too


----------



## GumbyLearner (19 March 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Not unless they are tastefully done !




Well that's the point trainspotter. They only touch the surface. It's what's inside that really counts.


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Well that's the point trainspotter. They only touch the surface. It's what's inside that really counts.




There is many and varied quips and lines I could place here but I am just going to *shrug*


----------



## Timmy (26 July 2010)

Tattoo visible under ultra-violet light:




I might get one.  "This arm stolen from ..."


----------



## Tink (18 April 2015)

I have been noticing more and more people getting tattoos, what is the fascination?

I often think, I wonder if these people will regret it later in life.


----------



## bellenuit (18 April 2015)

Tink said:


> I have been noticing more and more people getting tattoos, what is the fascination?
> 
> I often think, I wonder if these people will regret it later in life.




Much to my annoyance, my son tattooed his arms and legs. Now that he is looking for a job, he is finding that he has ruled himself out of some positions. He recently paid $250 just to remove a small tattoo from the back of his hand and you can still see a faint image.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 April 2015)

bellenuit said:


> Much to my annoyance, my son tattooed his arms and legs. Now that he is looking for a job, he is finding that he has ruled himself out of some positions. He recently paid $250 just to remove a small tattoo from the back of his hand and you can still see a faint image.




When you see supposed role models for kids like Michael Clarke and Mitchell Johnson adorning themselves with such rubbish, it's no wonder the poison is spreading.


----------



## trainspotter (22 April 2015)

bellenuit said:


> Much to my annoyance, my son tattooed his arms and legs. Now that he is looking for a job, he is finding that he has ruled himself out of some positions. He recently paid $250 just to remove a small tattoo from the back of his hand and you can still see a faint image.




Growth industry in about 5 years time I reckon. Tattoo removalist shops will be a part of every shopping mall as Mummy realises the pretty butterfly on her lower back (tramp stamp) she got when she was 19 has turned into a drooping dragon after the 3 kids she just pumped out.


----------



## pixel (22 April 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Growth industry in about 5 years time I reckon. Tattoo removalist shops will be a part of every shopping mall as Mummy realises the pretty butterfly on her lower back (tramp stamp) she got when she was 19 has turned into a drooping dragon after the 3 kids she just pumped out.




It already is a Big Thang in the US.
Channel 7 had a series on the subject: "Tattoo Nightmares". They don't show removals, but horrors that have to be "covered up". Surely though, the artists won't do anything out of the kindness of their heart. They charge $Thousands.


----------



## pinkboy (22 April 2015)

I tolerate tattoos as in my general industry they are everywhere,  especially my specific industry.

I have one myself, but sport related.  I also have 9 piercings (I'll leave this to everyone's imagination).

Personally I discriminate smokers and fat people in front of smokers when employing people.  All lifestyle choices, of which tattoos least affect a person's potential performance. 

pinkboy


----------

